
Ask HN: Twitter is now blocking cybersec tweets? - nunobrito
Today was disclosed a vulnerability on the Intel CPUs that anyone on HN can visit: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gadgets.ndtv.com&#x2F;laptops&#x2F;news&#x2F;intel-visa-sa-00086-exploit-researchers-computer-data-access-2014854<p>However, when trying to share the link to that page on twitter: that action is blocked. Cannot share the direct link.<p>I can share any other link. I can even use bit.ly to generate a link and post the new link. However, Twitter is specifically blocking a link from being shared.<p>This action was recorded on video. Where I try to post the link a few times, and then finally type something else that immediately gets accepted: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;media.giphy.com&#x2F;media&#x2F;kiB8T8qeTHCVdUM2oZ&#x2F;giphy.gif<p>On twitter I have +9000 followers, a good part related to cybersec.<p>Is anyone else experiencing a similar censor on their tweets?<p>Thanks.
======
who-knows95
can you tweet at the support account?

